# This week's photos



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are some photos I took this week.

Nugget's quarantine was effectively broken when I accidentally left the door of the big cage open all day when I was at work  so I put Louis in with her. After all, she was bought to be a friend for Louis who's always been the odd one out. Here she is shortly after meeting him. Does she look impressed to you? 









I then put them both back in the big cage a few days later. Here she is meeting Mabel:









Hanging around:


















Her first celery bath:



























And now some random photos of the bunch when I let them out for a fly:









Committee meeting 

















































































Who would've thought, all eight birds in the one photo!!




































Cato and Austin have been put in a smaller cage with a nestbox. :fingerx: The others seemed more interested in it, though!

"I can see ourselves living in one of these!"


















Even Louis wanted to know what it was:









More celery consumption:


















Jemima got some 









And Louis is doing much better since being wormed:









Mabel LOVES celery bathing:


















Dukey boy 









Kirby 









Duke and Mabel are the cutest couple:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always a great joy to see your very colourful flock, I love those group shots on top of the cage! And how exciting that you are allowing Cato and Austin to have another go at raising chicks!!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I love them all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I never get tired of pretty birdies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kelly,
The photos are great! 
I hope little Louis and Nugget will become good friends so everybirdie has a good buddy to pal around with. :fingerx:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


kspudz said:











Click to expand...

I have this same double ring for Chip and he has slept on it every single night since I bought it 3 years ago! We call it his "sleepy spot" and he knows that whenever I turn all but one light off and get the cage cover that it's time to get in his spot *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Love your colorful flock. I am particularly drawn to your pure yellow one. They are all beautiful. Love the last pic of Duke and Mable.*


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Love all your pretty birds, Nugget is beautiful


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful pics Kelly....


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the "committee meeting"!! You have such a pretty flock 

Thanks for sharing the photos, I never get tired of budgie pictures!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Glad you liked the pics 



aluz said:


> It's always a great joy to see your very colourful flock, I love those group shots on top of the cage! And how exciting that you are allowing Cato and Austin to have another go at raising chicks!!


Yes, Cato and Austin have been rather busy lately  and she's been spending a lot of time in the box. There's possibly an egg bum but not entirely sure. If there is, there'll definitely be a breeding journal! 



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *
> 
> I have this same double ring for Chip and he has slept on it every single night since I bought it 3 years ago! We call it his "sleepy spot" and he knows that whenever I turn all but one light off and get the cage cover that it's time to get in his spot *


That's so cute. Mine love this toy as well. Jemima's made it her sleepy spot - she's up there most nights, a big ball of fluff!


----------

